# Wicked Tuna



## Captain Ahab (Apr 19, 2012)

Is anyone else watching this great show - Sunday Night at 10 pm NatGeo

https://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/wicked-tuna/


I think this might be the best show out there right now


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Davey, forgot all about this series the previews looked good!!!!


----------



## bigwave (Apr 19, 2012)

Good show, by the way the bluefin tuna have showed up on the spur in the north gulf of mexico. I wish I could go after one of those giants.


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 19, 2012)

Someday soon i will be back on those waters!!!!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Apr 19, 2012)

Pretty good show. I don't get the attitude when they show up somewhere and someone else is sitting on "their" spot, though.

The best show out there right now is most definitely "Duck Dynasty", though. :lol: 

https://www.aetv.com/duck-dynasty/


----------



## Jim (Apr 19, 2012)

I have such fear for the ocean that my favorite show now is: https://www.weather.com/tv/tvshows/coast-guard-alaska


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 19, 2012)

lol poor jim


----------



## BassGeek54 (Apr 19, 2012)

I have started watching Wicked Tuna. Hey Jim I have to say I like Coast Guard Alaska a lot as well but my favorite is probably Wild Justice...there is also one about game wardens in Maine too but I cannot think of the name of it and I only saw it once so far.


----------



## fender66 (Apr 20, 2012)

You guys have time for TV. Dang...I'm doing something wrong again! #-o


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool show its amazing how big them things get


----------



## BassGeek54 (Apr 21, 2012)

They had a lot of episodes on the Animal Planet channel today of the Maine Game Wardens...it is called North Woods Law. Very good show.


----------



## gouran01 (Apr 23, 2012)

good show but x2 on the duck dynasty, I keep missin it but thank baby jebus for on demand! that show is great


----------



## arkansasnative (Apr 26, 2012)

Not a bad show but the Top 2 on my list right now is 

1. Duck Dynasty

2. Major League Fishing (comes on the Outdoor Channel on Fridays and is AWESOME tournament fishing... KVD is crushing it right now!)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 26, 2012)

I am learning how to talk Mass. just by watching

"Itsa Pissha"


----------



## JamesM56alum (Apr 28, 2012)

i'm watching it right now as we speek.


----------



## MaineIAC (May 1, 2012)

WICKED TUNA! haha i love saying that out loud... drives my old lady nuts... good show... My grandfather used to go deep sea fishing and i have all his gear out in the shop... Im more of a lake and river fisher-know all the hot spots up hea in Maine, but i think it would be WICKED to get me a tuna on the end of my line this summa.


----------



## BassAddict (May 1, 2012)

Love saying GOOGAN!!!! Who can use it in a sentence? Extra points awareded for using it along with Ahab!!


----------



## floundahman (May 1, 2012)

I once knew a googan named Ahab that threw hahpoons at whales not tuna. How's that? Love the show, almost makes me wish I was back in MA. Perhaps the floundahman could become a tunaman (in my dreams).


----------



## fender66 (May 1, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Love saying GOOGAN!!!! Who can use it in a sentence? Extra points awareded for using it along with Ahab!!



_I went fishing with Ahab and BassAdict last week. Ahab kept calling BA a GOOGAN!_

You mean like this.....Do I win?


----------



## BassAddict (May 1, 2012)

fender66 said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Love saying GOOGAN!!!! Who can use it in a sentence? Extra points awareded for using it along with Ahab!!
> ...



LMAO Sure you never been fishing with us?


----------



## fender66 (May 1, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...



Some day my friend. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 1, 2012)

Actually, I would call BA a Shoobie b/c is is from New Jersey


----------



## BassAddict (May 1, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Actually, I would call BA a Shoobie b/c is is from New Jersey



Actually you missed the whole definition of the word shoobie. A shoobi is usually someone from PA who visites the 'shore' for the day or the weekend. These sorts of people notoriously bottle neck the parkway on fridays/sundays during the summer.........


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 1, 2012)

BassAddict said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I would call BA a Shoobie b/c is is from New Jersey
> ...




Shut up gohgaan!


----------



## BassAddict (May 1, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...



That's an upgrade from a shoobi! Don't get me started on all the shoobie googaans who think they own the Jersey water ways


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 1, 2012)

Bhaaah typical gohghan tahlk.


----------



## BassAddict (May 2, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> Bhaaah typical gohghan tahlk.



Pirate rocks!


----------

